# Listing/Register of non-RIAI Architects



## thumbelina (6 Feb 2012)

Hi,

I was wondering if there was a register or listing of architects that are non-RIAI affiliated. 

I understand from previous postings here that there might an issue with a non-RIAI person using the legal term 'architect' but I am not not necessarily looking for the correct title - more the correct person, with insurnance, relevant experience etc.

I am planning on getting some home renovation work done and am wondering are RIAI architects the only people who can design what I am looking for, take it to planning and then oversee the contractor - I imagine not but don't know anything about the business.


----------



## Docarch (6 Feb 2012)

Hi thumbelina

I am not aware of any specific list of non-registered designers, people providing architectural services, etc. 

To answer your question, no you do not necessarily have to have a registered architect design, etc.,

Curious why you would specifically seek a non-registered 'professional'? Why not try a couple of registered architects first?


----------



## threebedsemi (6 Feb 2012)

Like many people, the OP is naturally inclined towards a non registered agent rather than a registered one.

There is no register of non-RIAI Architects as it is now against the law to use the title without being on the register.

Registered Architects can be checked here:

[broken link removed]

non registered service providers - check the golden pages.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## T McGibney (6 Feb 2012)

The best way to select any professional service provider is through recommendations from trusted friends or family. Picking names from directories etc is a lottery.


----------



## lowCO2design (6 Feb 2012)

thumbelina said:


> am wondering are RIAI architects the only people who can design what I am looking for, take it to planning and then oversee the contractor - I imagine not but don't know anything about the business.


hi thumbelina, you correct there are many architect technologists and others that are not eligible or do not wish pay the cost of bridging studies to become members of the RIAI. there are other organisations such as the CIAT that cover some of these. you raise a valid issue in Ireland as regards how one goes about finding the right professional for the job, but it seems to be the case that word of mouth/recommendations is the route many of us 'non-RIAI' designers/consultants operate.


----------



## D.Tanner (7 Apr 2012)

Hi Thumbelina, registration of architects was introduced to protect the consumer. A registered architect has passed the necessary legally required assessments. If you use an unregistered architect they might not be competent. Your project is likely to be one of the biggest investments you make. Even a small project can be complex. I would recommend you use a registered architect who has recommendations. BTW Many Architectural technologists are registered architects. Registered architects have degrees, diplomas long proven experience etc.


----------

